# Einbauschienen für Chieftec Matrix Midi Tower



## Alex Duschek (4. Juni 2005)

Ich besitze ein Chieftec Matrix Midi Tower Gehäuse,in welches man leider nur Laufwerke einbauen kann,falls man die erforderlichen Einbauschienen (Bild) hat.Ich war mir sicher,dass ich noch welche da hatte,aber kann sein dass ich die weggegeben hab.Jedenfalls suche ich jetzt billigen Ersatz.Kennt jemand einen Online-Shop,der die Dinger verkauft?
Den einzigen,den ich gefunden habe,ist eben der,vom dem ich das Bild hab,aber leider kosten da 2 Paar Einbauschienen 8 € + 4,10€ Versand und das ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu viel.

Kennt jemand einen anderen billigeren Laden?


----------

